# Haunted Hacienda 2008



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We do a Yard Haunt every year, so this year, I decided to put up a Website for my Decorations, Discussions thereon and to kind of start to get some recognition for what it is that we do.
I hope to have Pics up after the Haunt.
http://2ndannualhauntedhacienda.yuku.com/directory
Hope that ya'll like it. I am still getting the Bugs worked out of it.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a listing of what I am doing with my Yard Haunt this year and/or possible expansions for next year.

Replica Billy the Kid's Grave 
Faux Headstones 
Faux Moss 
Fog Machines 
Strobe Lights 
9 ft. Airblown Aminatronic, Musical, Lighted Cemetery Entrance 
12 Ft. long Airblown Animatronic, Lighted Carriage Hearse 
13 Ft. Airblown Inflatable, Animatronic, Lighted, Musical Haunted Arch House 
9 Ft. Airblown, Lighted Arch Entrance 
9 Ft. Airblown, Lighted Spooky Figures (Franky, Witch)
3 ft. Airblown Inflatable, Lighted Pumpkin 
3 ft. Lighted, Airblown Inflatable Spider 
8 ft. Lighted, Airblown Inflatable Graveyard 
Grave Screamers and Grave Evaders 
Lighted Lanterns 
Lighted Plastic Figurines 
Hanging Pat Garrett Doll 
Spooky, Talking Pumpkin 
Carved Billy the Kid Pumpkin 
Spider Webs with Plastic Spiders
Halloween Luminarias 
Hanging Ghosts, Bats, Witches, Vampires 
Animatronic Hanging Moaning and Shaking/Singing Ghosts 
Animatronic Cawing Crows 
Thunder and Lightning Machine 
Strobe Lighted Pumpkins 
Spooky Yard Stakes Lining Driveway 
Spooky Porch Tunnel 
Decorated Tent with Goodies, Refreshments and Prizes
Black Roses
Lighted Talking Skull
Plastic Black Fencing
Plastic Realistic Bones 
5 Gallons of Candy, both Large and Small

Let me know what you think of this extensive of work on this haunt.
Feedback is appreciated, as we want to know what we can do better or if we are doing all that we can.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*2nd Annual Haunted Hacienda is CANCELLED!!!*

Yes, we will still do a Yard Haunt, but NOTHING like what I had planned to do! 
My Cousins CANNOT make it for Financial Reasons, even though I do Understand, it Ruins ALL of my Best - Laid Plans! 
They were going to bring All of the Vital parts of the Yard Haunt with them! Now, I have to MAJORLY Scale Everything WAY Back, I am Pissed and Livid as Hell!!! 
Sorry for the Disappointment, but this is just more than what could be done this year. 
DAMN!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear that HH...It happened to me as well...anyway there is still next year


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

My neighbor ended up a no show last year helping me out and things had to get scaled back since I only set up on Halloween day. I understand your disappointment. Lots of planning goes into it and it's hard when it's something you really enjoy doing too. Thought I would have my husband's help this year but for the most part he's a no show and I'm feeling really beaten down again. With two weeks to go I'm wondering what I can get accomplished. We're in the middle of kitchen remodel nightmare also so I'm dealing with stuff I didn't expect that's taking priority.

What did you have planned? Maybe we can help suggest some alternatives. I know that I'm going to probably have to nix somethings I really wanted to do and save them for next year. I definitely need to start things earlier in the year and not count on the help of others. All the same I want to do as much as I can for the kids this year despite everything else and I'm sure you feel that way too. I'm sure we're all here for you if we can help out in any way.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, there is one Prop I was hoping to do, that won't be done this year, it is a Full - Scale Replica of my Cousin Billy the Kid's Grave, done with Regular stuff from the Hardware Store and the rest was going to be Inflatables and a few Animatronics that my Cousin was going to purchase and bring with him.
The other Cousin was going to help me to Cook and Bake.
I have cut way back on the Baked Stuff, I have also cut the Replica Grave, maybe investing that into Inflatables instead.
I am also Not dressing up this year, No Hair, Skin Treatments, Makeup and Nails, since they are Not coming, I see no reason to do anything fun for myself.
I figure on doing ALL Inflatable Decorations and Props of any kind can wait until next year.
The Grave Scene would have cost us $294.98 in materials, as it is a larger undertaking.
Oh, and since the weather likely won't cooperate, I am even hesitant of putting out my Graveyard in full, except maybe in the Planters.
I also won't be putting out my Tent to serve Refreshments from; instead, doing so inside my Living Room and Kitchen, where it is warmer.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Ahhh...plane B comes to life


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats too bad .but it seems you are trying real hard to pull something off 
wtg


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that HH!  I know if we could not do a haunt for some reason both me and my Fiancee would be devastated! It's already tough juggling the haunt setup with wedding plans...we're getting married the week after Halloween this year, and trying to save money by making a lot of the stuff ourselves (invites, placecard holders, favors, etc.) so it's been a bit hectic.

Friends for help and live actors is nice, but I always feel that I can never leave the success of my plans to someone else if I want to guarantee success...if my plans fail, it's only my fault.

At least you're still doing something for a haunt!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

When I thought my Halloween party wouldn't happen I actually cried. Like real tears. Although I felt stupid for being such a baby about it, I guess that's just a testament to how much I love doing this stuff. And maybe a testament to PMS, but that's a whole other issue.

Anyway, I do feel for ya'. Try to keep your chin up, HH.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

O.k., now I spoke to both Cousins, one won't make it for sure, while the other one will try to.
Also, I found that I can get most of the Inflatables for this Haunt, as of tomorrow, except for the Airblown Inflatable Haunted House with Sound.
If someone can come up with one of those for me, for $50.00 or less, on a sale or other deal it would be appreciated in a BIG way.
We will cover the Postage and Shipping to get it here.
So the Billy the Kid Grave will be a 2009 perk, while the Inflatables and stuff one Cousin is bringing with him will work out fine, unless Hubby can cover the cost for the Grave himself.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*Got a bit of Better News!*

I spoke to one Cousin, she won't be able to make it, but wants to, the other is coming for a Definite, but there is only the Billy the Kid Grave we won't be doing and we are getting ALL of the Inflatables for a Reduced Price, due to my Membership with Gemmy. 
So I guess, at least Tentatively, Haunted Hacienda is BACK!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Jalapenos!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great news! Now go forth and HAUNT!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good that's a start 
ghoul luck


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Yay yay yay!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Ahhhh...plan "c" moves up


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I also found a COMPLETE Sound and Audio System on Craigslist in my area, for about $260.00! 
My Hubby is going to FLIP when he sees that, as it might just become his Christmas Gift! 
Plus, we can use it for Christmas this year, in tandem with a $10.00 item I found that makes Lights dance to Music for our Christmas Show. 
So BIG Score if Hubby Approves that!  
And Cannot wait to see what that Sound System will do for 2009's Halloween!  :smoking:
Also, instead of Refreshments, we will be having a Halloween Bake Sale featuring Hand - Made Baked Goods and Spooky Witch's Brew, Homemade from my Kitchen.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*Haunted Hacienda 2008 is CANCELLED - Officially!!!*

The money we needed to come in to put this on and pay our Rent and other Bills has NOT arrived and is Seriously Overdue, we will be Cancelling Halloween for this year and Will NOT be putting this on until 2009! 
Damn the Luck!!!
Unfortunately, I will also be facing Homelessness for the 3rd time come Halloween. 
I will likely be Evicted from my Home and will Not be back in another home until God only knows when. 
This time, I fear the Homelessness will be Permanent and I will be out on the Streets living in my Pickup Truck with only a few essentials to help me along.
It sucks as Winter is coming on and with the Snow, I am fearing I will be Freezing to Death come December. 
It was nice knowing all of you.
Good Bye and Good Luck.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good luck to you as well my friend!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this. Try to be proactive and positive and see what assistance you can get housing and foodwise before you get evicted if it comes to that. Hopefully you'll get in touch with an agency that can be helpful in your area. Wish you well and hope you land back on your feet sooner than you think.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

crossing fingers that everything works out..
ghoul luck to you.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I hope everything pulls through! Please keep us all updated and stay safe!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn. I'm sorry to hear that. Sending good wishes your way hoping that it all works out.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*An Update on my Situation*

I do have an update.
Things are, Tentatively; worked out, for the time present.
The situation may be righting itself, as we worked hard for a couple of days, everyone is working with us to get the matter resolved.
I contacted the USPS, filed 2 complaints, they are investigating the situation with our mail being stopped for No legitimate reason.
The Land Lady is working with us, to allow us to stay in our home.
The money we were expecting is being sent by a different method than the USPS, until the Investigation concludes.
This is a Security Precaution, just until we know what happened and why.
The Bill Collectors have been Notified, they are working with us, to make certain Dates are pushed back to when we recieve our money, to make sure Nothing is late.
We are grateful for the help and Loving thoughts.
It is a relief to know that things are finally getting righted and we hope that the Perp that did this to us, whomever it may be, is caught.
I may well also be contacting Law Enforcement, to make sure they know to look into the matter as well.
Also, we did get some Halloween Candy and Treats last night.
We will attempt to Decorate come Sunday, (Weather Dependent).
I have contacted one of the Inflatables Companies, to see if when I order, that they could possibly ship and have them arrive by Halloween.
If not, it will be a purchase this year, for 2009.
Also, please send your Love and Prayers out to the Community of Ranchos de Taos, NM. Their Post Office was Burnt down last night, Everyone that had Mail there lost Everything and a few people may have lost Jobs.
They are South and a bit West of where I live, so if you could, please remember them in your Thoughts and Prayers.
I saw the aftermath, on my way home from shopping out of town a bit for Halloween Treats.
My heart just Sank for them.
Relief Efforts are already beginning and the Community where I live, is pulling together for them at this time.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am really sorry you are having such a hard time right now. I'm really glad you are getting things worked out.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*Apparently, we are back ON for the Yard Haunt*

My Hubby wanted to Decorate; so we are. The Neighbor Kids came to help us and we got a lot done, in a Very short amount of time.
Everything looks Great, I even got a chance to order 3 new Inflatables - All Without breaking my already fragile Budget.
The other two will come at the end of this week, for 2009.
In fact, the Neighborhood here, is BEGGING us to bring back the Yard Haunt, so I guess we will, for time present.
2009 though, will be our Biggest and Best yet.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you are back on for Halloween. Sorry to hear about everything else that's going on though. Keep your chin up.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, today looks like we are getting at least what Inflatables we have now, up.
I am going to put up the things that blew down with the Wind yesterday. 
Still trying to determine Feasibility of putting up my Tent to serve as a Party Space for Refreshments and Candy Hand Out, to do a Haunted Walk - Through.
Am awaiting the Arrivals of my three new Inflatables.
Don't know how things will go yet, but am working on it.
Got my Cupcakes done, am going to get my Cake for a Raffle and Cookies done as well.
Going to do the Punch the day of and a Dip with Chips, likely Pumpkin Pie Spice Dip.
Either that, or a good Orange and Cream Dip that I specialize in.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

*Extremely GOOD News to Report!!!*

Thanks to my Neighbors' Grandkids, who became my "Crew," we worked Tirelessly and have now Finished the Majority of my Yard Haunt for 2008, with the "Finishing Touches" put on late tonight and first thing in the morning, before Hubby goes to work.
The Granddaughter of my Neighbor is going to help me into my Costume and will be there to help me with the first two hours of the Yard Haunt, which will stretch to three FULL Days, without missing a thing! 
The other 3 Inflatables that I ordered, came in and it looks AWESOME!!! 
We have 7 1/2 Gallons of Candy to hand out, Homemade Baked Goods, Witch's Brew, and A Lot of FUN to be had. 
I honestly had my doubts as to whether or not this would ever get going, but now, it has turned into a Haunted Walk and Yard Haunt, Trick or Treat and Reception Party. 
Come One, Come All to Haunted Hacienda, 2008!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....wooohooo!!


----------

